# Why breed?



## bella_squeak (Nov 4, 2015)

I was just curious why everyone breeds the mice? I had no idea until I joined this forum after getting a few cute mice.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

there's a mix of reasons.I breed for showing,some breed for pets or because they are interested in genetics,some breed for feeding to other creatures and have developed an interest in mice from that.


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 31, 2015)

For me, breeding mice is like breeding a dog, you do it because you love working with the animals and you love seeing all the colors and shapes. : )

As stated in the above post, reasons for breeding include breeding pets, breeding show animals, breeding feeder animals, and developing new varieties.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I personally breed for showing. originally started to keep the group at work going, that moved to breeding to improving the line and getting a certain colour, then moved to the showing.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I am breeding mice just for as a hobby. Mice are easy to keep, they amuse :cooll you and are quite adorable.


----------



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

Snek food. They are darned cute though and I enjoy them while they're around.


----------



## squeak (Feb 13, 2016)

I like working with the different types of mice and trying to get certain colors. I use the genetics in my classroom to explain dominant and recessive genes. Kids seem very interested when they can see the real thing. Ive just started with mice so we will see how it goes going to try and get some tri-colored mice. That is the class goal but with summer quickly approaching looks like we will have to continue this with next years class.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I breed first and foremost for show. I also really love playing around with genetics, and have been enjoying bringing a variety to standard. Mice are one of the fastest and most diverse show critters, with only a matter of months between generations and tons of varieties to choose from.


----------



## RatAtaT2693 (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm mostly looking to breed for feeders because almost nobody in my immediate area has mice available.


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach (Apr 13, 2016)

squeak said:


> ... I use the genetics in my classroom to explain dominant and recessive genes. Kids seem very interested when they can see the real thing.


This is such a great idea. What an awesome teacher you must be


----------

